# Viking Profish 45 final update



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey everybody,

I have just recieved the news that the mould castings are on a truck, on there way back to Qld from Melbourne.    
Meaning that I will have photos for you all within the next 2 weeks.
After that I will be running demo days allowing you all to try it if you wish.
The Viking team are all very excited that this much anticipated fishing kayak will be released before current schedule.

Kind Regards
Alex


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Woohoo Alex!! Can't wait to see the pics. Send one to France ASAP, so I can show the locals a thing or two! By the way, I am spending a week south of Brittany (La Rochelle) in October - so hope to get the Espri wet at last. Will post pics of the only Espri in France! Australia vs S Africa in the final??


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Redro said:


> Woohoo Alex!! Can't wait to see the pics. Send one to France ASAP, so I can show the locals a thing or two! By the way, I am spending a week south of Brittany (La Rochelle) in October - so hope to get the Espri wet at last. Will post pics of the only Espri in France! Australia vs S Africa in the final??


Bring it on mate bring it on. Someone has to support the springbucks on this forum. Not sure who is going to be in the finals but i cancelled a deepsea fishing charter (200 - 500 m bottom bashing) to see the finals. Dont tell me you have tickets.

OK lets get back to business. I am also looking forward to see this yak.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Watching with interest Alex

RH


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Garrick, no I have not got any tickets - and did not get any tickets for the matches in Lyon, either. I was living in S Africa for that RWC - and then Brisbane for that RWC - and now France for this RWC. Where to next? At the moment the money seems to be on Springbok/All Black final. Sadly. Anyway, enjoy Grand Final weekend!!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Redro said:


> I was living in S Africa for that RWC - and then Brisbane for that RWC - and now France for this RWC. Where to next? !


In a sence the two of us have been to the same places. OK same continents. I am from S Africa and stayed in Geneve Switserland which is next to France and now in Canberra. What fishing are you doing over there mate. I did redfin and tried for pike but never got one. With Switserland not having a coast, it obviously meant that I only did fresh water. Was also more into hunting at that stage. Australia however brought me to my sences in a matter of speaking and now it is only fishing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok Alex

Where's the Pix?

A little bird just told me he saw one in the flesh at your shop.

Come on spill the beans I want some photo's, where are they?

Looks very Sweet from what I have been told

Cheers


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Dam that was quick :lol:

But true, the mythical beast sits on my show room floor and it welcome to be veiwed. ( I am open till 6pm)
The photos are being approved for relaese now and should be here on the forum late this afternoon
Come on you can wait another couple of hours.

Regards Alex


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

if i dont see pics today, im gonna explode. its afternoon now.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Alex - I'm pretty sure you said in your origional post about this kayak that you'd make all additional posts about it in the commercial section.

There'd be everything right in putting a post up in the main section with a link to the commercial section post - but seriously, this is little short of advertising.

PM sent


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't mind where you post it, Alex - I can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Redro said:


> I don't mind where you post it, Alex - I can't wait to see the pictures!!


i agree, and i think this has been covered before..

pics...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Phoenix said:


> Alex - I'm pretty sure you said in your origional post about this kayak that you'd make all additional posts about it in the commercial section.
> 
> There'd be everything right in putting a post up in the main section with a link to the commercial section post - but seriously, this is little short of advertising.
> 
> PM sent


Someone Had to wreck the party,

Just get the pics up.

Who cares 

Cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

It's not about wrecking anyones party - but this isn't a commercial network. Imagine what would happen if Hobbie, OK, Perception, Cobra, Malibu, and every other brand all did the same - ie post every time they made a new kayak. It'd all get pretty nuts and we'd get sick of the commercial content - but if you allow one to do that, then why not all.

Let's just play fair & nice shall we?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Phoenix

Strange how you make a comment on a seat in the "Beginners questions" and a few days later you have some for sale in the "for Sale" section brand new(still in Wrapping)

Seems there are rules for Phoenix and rules for everyone else.

Put the pics up here,

cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Not true. I had run a company up until a few months back, and have some surplus stock left over & thought that I might offer it to AKFF members at discounted prices from what I had previously sold it for.

As I am disabled I do not have regular employment, hence I need to sell that surplus stock to make ends meet.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

gentlemen, relax. take a breath. enjoy the AKFF. its not a battleground.

smile


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I haven't even seen it and I want one.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Please lets not get into a slanging match.

Yes the mods always keep an eye on all threads, especially those that involve commercial members. FYI -there have been several pulled in recent days due to commercial members not following site protocols.

We understand that you all want to see pics of new products - no dramas there. The pics of the new Viking will be allowed up on the site somewhere for all to see.

Again, different rules apply to commercial members than for the rest of you. These are outlined in the commercial section. If any commercial members decide that they are above the rules of the forum, then they run the risk of losing user privileges.

Again, we're not here to ruin anyones fun. We are here to ensure that the forum doesnt turn into a free for all where every 2nd post is an ad. I hope you all understand that.. 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll go to the naughty corner if you want?

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

MacFish said:


> I'll go to the naughty corner if you want?
> 
> Cheers


Do we have a naughty corner?? Bloody heck what a brilliant idea...but I reckon it would get crowded at times! 8) :lol:

No need for that mate, just go out and have a fish and dont come back till you've caught 3 bass. Thats an order..


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Davey, I have sent you a PM concernining the current matter.

alex


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

not getting involved in the banter.. just send me a link to the pics :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually DaveyG, a "naughty corner" could be invented for those of us that are continually in the habit of breaking forum protocol. It could be used like a sin bin where if w e break the rules, we get sin binned for a certain amount of time and lose our posting rights. I would love to see a section on the board index titled "naughty corner", clicking on it and seeing who's in there this week   :lol: For anyone that makes it to the "naughty corner" more than say.........10 times in a 12 month period has a stronger punishment. It may bring some civility back to the forum, and slow some of us down and make us think before we speak...........I know I shot my keyboard off the other day at (was that you Andy bear?) and Dodge pulled me up and pointed out that I had misinterrpruted what was said. It could be a good idea, if not then nothings lost :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Could bring in a few smiles.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keljad said:


> Actually DaveyG, a "naughty corner" could be invented for those of us that are continually in the habit of breaking forum protocol. It could be used like a sin bin where if w e break the rules, we get sin binned for a certain amount of time and lose our posting rights. I would love to see a section on the board index titled "naughty corner", clicking on it and seeing who's in there this week


Bloody hell, there'd be nobody left on the main forum if we did that! :shock:

Nah, we're happy to continue to run the lunatic asylum the way it is...


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Would the naughty corner have a photo of the Profish to remind us why we're there? :lol:

I don't need any pics, seen it in the flesh (poly) and it looks good. It looks to have plenty of potential for those of us who like to set up our own boats. In the short time I saw it I think I came up with about six different ways to use the middle hatch/well. No doubt a fishing kayak.

Don't own a Viking, don't work for Viking.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

dammit.. its almost 4pm on the eastern seaboard. afternoon is almost over Alex... 

I WANT PICTURES :shock:

please.   8) 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ALEX , ALEEX, AALLEEEEX,ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXX, where are the photos , :lol: :lol: i want them up RIGHT NOW , do ya hear me , RIGHT NOOWW ,please , pretty please , awww come on Alex , :lol: :lol: :lol: and if you putem up here i wont tell , cause i agree with SEl , and i'm off to the naughty corner , in fact i am writing this from the naughty corner , cause this is where all the good guys are :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> ALEX , ALEEX, AALLEEEEX,ALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXX, where are the photos , :lol: :lol: i want them up RIGHT NOW , do ya hear me , RIGHT NOOWW ,please , pretty please , awww come on Alex , :lol: :lol: :lol: and if you putem up here i wont tell , cause i agree with SEl , and i'm off to the naughty corner , in fact i am writing this from the naughty corner , cause this is where all the good guys are :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

